# "Ultimate" budget fog chiller design on Instructables



## JeffHaas

I hope I'm not opening up a can of worms, but I found this "ultimate" budget fog chiller design on the Instructables website:

http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Ultimate-budget-8.20-Fog-Chiller/

I haven't built a chiller yet, but I'm going to in the next week or so. From what I can tell, he's doing the modified Vortex design, without the 90 degree elbow. Otherwise it's about the same...fog goes in the top over the ice, cools, and exits the other side on the bottom.

Thoughts?


----------



## FreakinFreak

I'm new to fog chillers... this one seems cheap, and seems to have the principles down. It's the first warning I've seen on using styrofoam, and he makes a good point on not having an ice chest (amount of heat introduced through the plastic is small compared to the flog itself - hahaha) I'd like to add a fan, and I'd put the fogger on top so it's an integrated unit.

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Lunatic

It looks like it will work but the ice would melt way quicker than using an insulated box like a cooler. Several years ago I made two reverse vortex chillers out of 60 qt Igloo cube coolers on wheels. I place the fogger on top of the cooler and shoot the fog down and around to the inside top through pvc 45 degree couplers. They work very well and I don't plan on making new ones.

Ahhh yes, I remember it like it was just yesterday, everyone scrambling and testing numerous configurations and concepts and then sharing the results here. It's the thread that Gmacted started and its got to be one of the longest technical threads on the forum. God bless everyones tenacity on that one!


----------



## madscientist70

I have Frantically tried over 8 different "chamber design" fog chillers which all had amazing effects. But all had 1 Flaw. The hot fog is in direct contact with Ice which is excellent for results but short lived performance do to ice melting at an accellerated rate. In side by side tests with my "Chamber" chillers I ran a Trash can/aluminum piping chiller. The "Chamber ones at first put out lower fog but after 4th blast its performance dwindled but the Trash can one kept going consistant. The Trash can designs only setback that I could see you have to set up atleast a 1/2 hr prior to use so that the aliminum could saturate with cold and the ice settle. Just My input!


----------



## E_Eisenheim

that is the exact chiller i built this year. i filled mine with about 50 frozen bottles of water though. i had it hooked up to my 400w fogger and it did an excellent job of fogging up my yard/cemetery. i had it running for about 5 hours non stop and i had no faults with it. the best part is that there was no giant pool of water that i had to deal with inside the chiller or any leakage.


----------



## JeffHaas

I ended up with a free heavy-duty styrofoam shipping cooler, so I put one of these together. The cooler wasn't big enough for the vortex design which has the input go in through a right-angle tube up to the top.

It worked well, both with a 400w and a 1000w fog machine. It was fun to see the fog creeping through the grass.


----------



## Azirithdorr

The frozen water bottles seems like a great idea -thanks for sharing - I'm going to give that a try!!


----------



## The-Haunter

Some claim aluminum bottles work even better


----------



## Fank&Stone

Lunatic said:


> Ahhh yes, I remember it like it was just yesterday, everyone scrambling and testing numerous configurations and concepts and then sharing the results here. It's the thread that Gmacted started and its got to be one of the longest technical threads on the forum. God bless everyones tenacity on that one!


I've searched for that thread , but could not find it. Could you post the link to that thread please? Thank you.

Best regards.


----------



## Jaybo

Fank&Stone said:


> I've searched for that thread , but could not find it. Could you post the link to that thread please? Thank you.
> 
> Best regards.


Here you go:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577

Good luck, it has over 850 replies. You will be reading for a long time.


----------



## Fank&Stone

Jaybo said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577
> 
> Good luck, it has over 850 replies. You will be reading for a long time.


Thank you very much!
I've read it all on a weekend some weeks ago.

Best regards.


----------

